# Generic Or Aftermarket Parts?



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a quicky, if you please....

Anybody had any success with generic parts for their Seiko?

AG Thomas has a bunchload of gaskets in different sizes, and also sets of assorted crowns.

Otherwise does anyone happen to have the dimensions for the gaskets for a 6309 ie screw back, bezel, crystal and crown o-ring?

Also got what appears to be a new bagged and branded crown - as below - ref 70E11NS1 - does anyone happen to know what model this is specific to - 6309 or 7002?

















Thanks chaps,

Howie


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hm, that crown is definitely not 6309, so scrap that.

Asides from that, what do I do if I have both parts of the 6309 two part crown stem, but no washer or spring? Any DIY or will I have to source a new full crown?










Cheers, H


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I had the same problem with a 6309. Made my own spring using music wire, and turned a washer from a 2mm brass clock bush. Posted a thread about doing this over on TZ-UK a few weeks ago.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

clockworks said:


> I had the same problem with a 6309. Made my own spring using music wire, and turned a washer from a 2mm brass clock bush. Posted a thread about doing this over on TZ-UK a few weeks ago.


That is absolutely superb, really impressed with that. What grade/gauge wire did you use?

Thinking about it, might be able to do it with guitar string using a steel, just a matter of using the right gauge...

Cheers, H


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

10 thou wire (0.25mm approx), wound around a 1mm piece of blue steel rod. The spring opens up slightly when you stop winding, and ends up with an inside diameter of about 1.3mm. A steel guitar string should work. I got my music wire from an eBay seller.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You can use the springs from the 2mm Seiko Diver spring bars it's easier BUT I must admit Steve's method is more impressive!

That other crown is most likely for a 7002-7*** or 7s26-0020!

Regs

Bry


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Do the springbar springs feel right? My homemade spring is the same "springiness" as the original, so it feels right when you operate the crown.

Making the washer was the hard part. It needs to be exactly the right inside diameter to locate on the stem's step, otherwise it'll fall apart in use.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

bry1975 said:


> You can use the springs from the 2mm Seiko Diver spring bars it's easier BUT I must admit Steve's method is more impressive!





clockworks said:


> Making the washer was the hard part. It needs to be exactly the right inside diameter to locate on the stem's step, otherwise it'll fall apart in use.


Can anyone think where a suitable washer could be appropriated from,What's the size ?.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo you can manage without the spring washer never had any problems without one.

Yup the springbar spring seemed to work perfectly.

I would think the washers used to pack the chrono pusher o-rings would be suitable!

Regs

Bry


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree that the crown/stem will be OK without the washer once the watch is assembled - the stem tube will keep everything in place. Fitting the stem into the case/movement without the washer can be "interesting", though.

Washer needs to be about 1.8mm OD, 1.3mm ID.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Clockworks - I took a look over at TZ-UK for your original post regarding stem springs (Mods and Wreckers: Making bezel and stem springs - this the one?) but they have an odd policy of requiring 25 posts to read threads in that section! I do have a log on but have never posted over there.. never mind. Cheers for your response though re the mechanism pressure spring over at the SC.

Also, thanks Bry for your input on this one, really hoping to get something together out of the parts I have before sending off to probably Steve for a service. Out of the handful of movements I've got, surely he can get one or two going?!


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

It is strange how they restrict that section - it's my favourite! Time for some speed-posting, maybe? Don't be too obvious about it, though - they don't like it.


----------

